# 18057 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from ABS Controller



## 2literA2 (Feb 16, 2000)

So.. after my motor install, I am getting the following code:
18057 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from ABS Controller
However, I am not getting an ABS warning light.
The funny thing is that I never had any issues with the ABS pump before the motor swap which makes me wonder why this has happened? I did disconnect the ABS harness during the install just to check for any corrosion, but this was before I knew there was a code.
Do I really need to replace my ABS module to fix this, or are there other possibilities?



_Modified by 2literA2 at 11:22 AM 2-25-2010_


----------



## 2literA2 (Feb 16, 2000)

*Re: 18057 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from ABS Controller (2literA2)*

Is this my answer?
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/01486


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: 18057 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from ABS Controller (2literA2)*

Please post the AutoScan and some vehicle details including year, make, model, and engine code.


----------



## 2literA2 (Feb 16, 2000)

*Re: 18057 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from ABS Controller (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

It's a 2001 Audi A4 w/ 1.8T motor
The following is the code I pulled:
Thursday,21,January,2010,21:11:40:22713
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018
Heal Motorsports

Chassis Type: 8D - Audi A4 B5
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 25 35 37 45 55 56 57 67 75 76 77

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No: 4B0 906 018 CH
Component: 1.8L 93OCTA G01 0007 
Coding: 07500
Shop #: WSC 13361 
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX XXXXXXXXXXXXXX
1 Fault Found:
18057 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from ABS Controller 
P1649 - 35-00 - - 
Readiness: 0100 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8E0-614-111-EDS.lbl
Part No: 8E0 614 111 A
Component: ABS/EDS 5.3 QUATTRO D10 
Shop #: BB 24334 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8D0-820-043-1D.lbl
Part No: 8D0 820 043 P
Component: A4 KLIMAAUTOMAT D58 
Coding: 00140
Shop #: WSC 63351 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8D0-959-655-AI8.lbl
Part No: 8D0 959 655 G
Component: Airbag Front+Kopf 2002 
Coding: 00304
Shop #: WSC 63351 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 8D0 920 980 Q
Component: B5-KOMBIINSTR. VDO D12 
Coding: 02244
Shop #: WSC 63351 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 8D0-862-257.lbl
Part No: 8L0 862 257 N
Component: CV-Pump, Alarm, RC D16 
Coding: 16236
Shop #: WSC 63351 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 45: Inter. Monitor Labels: 4B0-951-173.lbl
Part No: 4B0 951 173 
Component: Innenraumueberw. D03 
Coding: 00101
Shop #: WSC 63351 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8D0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 8D0 035 195 A
Component: Radio D00 
Coding: 00200
Shop #: WSC 63351 
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

This is from a few weeks back...

Something else worth mentioning is that I'm running reflashed engine software from Eurodyne.


_Modified by 2literA2 at 12:15 PM 2-25-2010_


----------



## 2literA2 (Feb 16, 2000)

Updated above post with AutoScan


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (2literA2)*

Look in measuring blocks, group 125, second field. What do you see there?
-Uwe-


----------



## 2literA2 (Feb 16, 2000)

*Re: (Uwe)*

Key in the on position, car off...


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (2literA2)*

I meant for you to do that in the engine, not in the ABS. 
But now that I see that, I really wonder if you don't have the wrong ABS module installed in this car. Is this ABS module the original one in the car or has it been replaced?
-Uwe-


----------



## 2literA2 (Feb 16, 2000)

*Re: (Uwe)*

OK... here's the screen shot from the Engine control module. This is the original ABS module that has been in the car since day one. In addition, the ABS still appears to work???


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (2literA2)*

Well, the "ABS 0" in the screen-shot above indicates that the ECU is unable to communicate with the ABS module on the Powertrain CAN bus. This could be due to a bad connection somewhere, or a failure in one of the modules.
Although I don't think it makes a difference in this case, you're supposed to do this in Measuring Blocks, not Basic Settings. Going to arbitrary groups in Basic Settings is NOT advisable.
-Uwe-


----------



## 2literA2 (Feb 16, 2000)

I did not know that reviewing groups in Basic Settings wasn't advisable... I'll keep that in mind.
I guess my first step is going to be to confirm the harness is ok, as well as check the terminal conditions at the connectors.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (2literA2)*

Those ABS modules ware noted for failure and I'm not suggesting ruling this out. But I have something to add about the ECM...
When was this ECM chipped, at the same time as the fault / problem? Do you have any scans prior to this when it was stock? I did a search on "4B0 906 018 CH" and found coding that makes sense when compared to repair info. However the coding of 07500 is not in any of my repair info.


----------



## 2literA2 (Feb 16, 2000)

The ECU isn't chipped, but it has been reflashed. Also, this problem only came about after I reinstalled motor and reflashed my ECU.
I have been wondering if the reflash may have caused the communication issue.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (2literA2)*

The chipping / flash would not directly cause an ABS module failure. The ABS module is not capable of any coding or update programming on your vehicle. 
My concern was the Engine coding and software. If all of your ABS components check out okay or replacing the ABS module leaves you with the same result, it might not hurt to look at the ECM data from a previous scan.


----------

